# Harry is at the vet..Harry has Saddle thrombus,



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry has Saddle thrombus, his back legs and tail are cold.. They're trying to re-establish flow,but if they can't he will have to go to the bridge.. He was fine this morning and I found him crying, laying under the azalea..
My little kitty man is 14...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I. Sorry Michelle. I'll be praying for Kitty.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

oh no, poor Harry. I hope they are able to make him well. That certainly was sudden.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry to read this and hope that Harry isn't suffering too much. I will certainly be thinking of all of in your family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Michelle I just saw your post on fb. I'm so sorry. Poor little guy, I hope and pray they can help him and he can get through this. You've had to go through so much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I'm so sorry, I have never heard of Saddle thrombus, I hope he makes it through :wub:
you have had more then enough in your life


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I never heard of it until now, he's on meds for pain and blood thinners. It's only in cats..it can happen suddenly and at any age and usually no symptoms unless you have a cat with a diagnosed cardiac issue but usually it's undiscovered until it happens..

He's comfortable for now,and tries to eat.. I cried so hard..Still am..He's our last kitty...he's such a silly boy..
A thrombus is a clot that forms in the bloodstream––in this case usually in the heart. When it’s dislodged from the heart and enters the aorta it ends up burying into the bifurcation of this large artery as it branches off into the smaller arteries that supply blood to the hind limbs. When it gets stuck it’s now called an embolism. The result in the case of a saddle thrombus (an embolism at the base of the aorta) is that it cuts off the blood supply––mostly to the back legs, which is an extremely painful condition.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, 

You have been through so much. Hope you and Harry both have a peaceful night.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All Al and I could do is talk about Harry..going to be a rough night...he's the last of the 3 "mouseketeers" that came to us under sad circumstances.. They were literally thrown out of a van while it was driving down the road,,they slowed down near our house and we saw them in the distance throwing something out.. We went down and didn't see anything, a couple hours later,I went to check the post and heard a meow.. Then a little tiger and white kitty crawled out of the tall grass, dragging it's legs.. We named him Willy.
We took him to the vet, he had a broken pelvis and leg,so he came home in little plaster pants..since he was too little for any pain killers,I brewed some strong chamomile tea to help him sleep and keep him calm so he could heal.. Later that day Harry showed up and next morning Socks..
I kept them close to the house when playing,fearing our German Shepherd would eat them, she would kill **** so wasn't sure what she'd do to stray cats... one day I left the gate open, they wondered up to Gretchen,I though this was it... she went to sniff and they all pawed at her face,like they were hugging her face.. It was love at first sight,from then on, those were her "babies".
As they got older, they'd sleep in the dog house with her.. She'd come out and then her "little chicks" followed...

Harry is more dog than cat..

When I left him at the vet, he was purring when I scratched his ear.. he purred during the exam,so I'm hoping for a miracle.. though I know what the reality is.. but hoping all the same..


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I will add Harry to my prayer list. So sorry.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry Michelle. Sending prayers for healing for Harry.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry is stable, he didnt' eat or drink much,he's still not moving his legs,they're going to re-examine him again this afternoon..It doesn't look good.. couldn't sleep last night thinking about him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He has made it quite a ways. Hopefully the blood thinner will increase flow to his legs. From what I read it can take a couple of weeks for mobility to return. How does the vet think his heart is doing?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so sorry. Sending loving thoughts to you all and hoping maybe the meds will make a difference. <3


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just checking in and hoping he improves.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this  I can't even imagine the stress you must be going through right now and how you must worry about precious little Harry, I am keeping you both in my thoughts :heart:


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Michelle -- keeping Harry and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Harry is in my prayers.*

:innocent:Just said a prayer for :heart:Harry:heart:, 
& will continue to keep him in my prayers.:innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I am so very sorry. Saying prayers for peace for all of you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heading up to vet,he wants to talk to us about Harry, no change...legs and tail are cold so it doesn't sound good.. We can't let him suffer..


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So sorry Michelle - sending hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking back Michelle. It is bed-time here so will see tomorrow. I pray for wisdom for your vet. Big hugs.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw that you and Al were heading to the Vets at your last post 1:43 PM. It is 3:45 here and I am sure that we are all waiting for some news regarding Harry.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry is in heaven now. He was having a hard time breathing. His body was shutting down. His heart sounded so bad. We let him go petting and kissing him. Wrapped in love.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, 

I am so sorry. He was an important part of your life. It is so hard, but given the situation it was the kind thing to do. I hope you and Al find peace, I know the house will be just a little quieter now. You gave Harry such a great life. My heart is very sad and I know yours must be very empty right now. But healing will come and you will always know you gave him all your love and kindness.

I hope your hear heals soon. Hold your little ones close. When you are up to it tell us some more about him. I know that you rescued him, but what was he like. Sometimes talking about it can help the healing process.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so so sorry to hear this  My heart goes out to you! I wish I could give you a strong hug. I agree with Walter, Harry was feeling really bad and it was kind to let him go. He went in the best way possible, surrounded with so much love. Hugs and kisses to you, stay strong :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He wasn't going to recover. He would have passed soon. This way he went with us there talking to him and loving him up. Afterwards we went to the shelter to take piccies of available critters so they can know the love our babies knew.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, so sorry for your loss. You did the kind thing for Harry and freed him from his pain while he was surrounded by love. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

That's so very sad! Your story Michelle of Harry is great one!!! One to keep near and dear to your heart.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry was #2 that showed up one day.It was May of 2001..
We saw a van parked on the side of the road, near our house as we were coming home,as we got closer, they drove off.. We figured they were picking bittersweet vines, people used to pull up and cut it all the time for wreathes.
A couple hours later, I went to get the post and heard a "meow".. then a little kitten crawled out of the tall grass dragging it's back legs, a white and tiger kitten about 2 months old.. We named him Willy..We took him to the vet thinking he'd been hit..Vet said injuried were consistant with being whipped by the feet and thrown..He came home with a cast,looked like "plaster pants". We calmed him with heavily steeped chamomile tea so he'd be calm and heal,he was too little for pain meds..chamomile makes them sleepy.
Later that afternoon,Harry showed up while Al was working on the truck..the next say Socks showed up.. So we had three little "mousers" mouseketers..
Harry was our last of the three.. Can't find a piccie of Socks.

Willy and Harry sleeping between the screen and glass patio door.
Amy and Willy.. Willy got one cast taken off but one leg took longer to heal..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry but it sounds like you gave him love until the end. Hugs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They were adorable. What a sad beginning they had. It is so fortunate they found kind hearts - you and Al. It is had to image from such horrible beginnings that they had such a great life.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You gave him a life full of love. I'm so sorry!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They were mean to to be with us, we had coyotes really bad 15 years ago until fish and game ordered an extended hunting season on them..
I believe animals are drawn to us, to be theirs..just like Bitsy and Rylee.. Bitsy is Emily and Sasha's mommy and when the breeder no longer wanted her on Rylee.. we were called the day before they were going to be euthanized.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry was a funny kitty, next day after we got back from doing shows in Florida, we went up town to get groceries and came home to find Harry on the roof, not sure why he was there, must have jumped up after a bird.. he couldn't get down,so Al rescued him..He never did it again.. So glad he didn't do that while we were gone.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry Michelle


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry Michelle


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I'm so sorry...*

I'm so sorry.:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Michelle I came to check on Harry before I go to bed, I was going to write prayer for him, but God had a different plan for Harry. I'm so very sorry. I do believe little Harry is running free at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, it must be such a special place no pain, no fear, all animals loving one another. One day I'll see that in person, I can't wait to walk over that bridge one day. 
Hugs to you dear Michelle.:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just reading this now Michelle and want to share my heartfelt sympathies with you and Al. Harry was surely loved and you can be sure that he truly knew that with all of your love and care that you gave him during his 14 years with you. He certainly was a very special Kitty!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry for your loss of Harry. I'm just now seeing this! It shows in your posts how much you loved him and what an important part of your family he was. You and Al are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Funny little guy, can you imaging all the things he did that you never found out about. That jump seemed a good 6 feet. I can imagine what went through his mind when he reached the roof, he must of thought "uh oh, mommmy' Did he jump around like that in the house? It is good to hear stories about him, he was very special.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry was an inside and outside kitty, basically whatever his mood was...sometimes in sometimes out.. He was pretty good inside,not jumping on stuff, until he'd see a bird outside,then he'd go jumping into the door or window to get it...silly boy.. He climbed on the screen,then meow to save him..


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I love reading these stories about him


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Michelle, I'm very sad and sorry for your loss of Harry!

Sending hugs your way and please accept my condolences.

Alexandra


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We picked up Harry's ashes and his paw prints. He's home again.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. I'm so sorry Michelle.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He will be forever with you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have provisions,in our wills stating for all our babies to be buried with us..We'll make sure box is marked.. We may have to eventually get a crypt or some sort of prepaid arrangement.. and put them there before we go to insure a place for them so they don't get lost in case we get too old to make sure ourselves..


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope all is well.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> We have provisions,in our wills stating for all our babies to be buried with us..We'll make sure box is marked.. We may have to eventually get a crypt or some sort of prepaid arrangement.. and put them there before we go to insure a place for them so they don't get lost in case we get too old to make sure ourselves..


It must be a relief to have him back home again, hugs to you. This sounds like a wonderful idea, where you can be together forever. I hope I can do something like this as well. Hope you are well, Harry is with you forever, I am sure of this.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry Michelle and Al. The picture of Harry on the roof is priceless. I can't stop laughing. Lol. I wish you peace, always.
Xoxoxo

http://youtu.be/WfKhVV-7lxI

We turn away to face the cold, enduring chill
As the day begs the night for mercy, love.

A sun so bright it leaves no shadows
Only scars carved into stone on the face of earth.

The moon is up and over One Tree Hill
We see the sun go down in your eyes.

You run like a river on to the sea
You run like a river runs to the sea. 

And in the world, a heart of darkness, a fire-zone 
Where poets speak their heart then bleed for it

Jara sang, his song a weapon in the hands of love.
You know his blood still cries from the ground.

It runs like a river runs to the sea.
It runs like a river to the sea.

I don't believe in painted roses or bleeding hearts
While bullets rape the night of the merciful.

I'll see you again when the stars fall from the sky
And the moon has turned red over One Tree Hill.

We run like a river runs to the sea
We run like a river to the sea.

And when it's rainin', rainin' hard
That's when the rain will break a heart.

Rainin', rainin' in your heart
Rainin' in your heart.
Rainin', rain into your heart
Rainin', rainin', rainin'
Rain into your heart.
Rainin', ooh, rain in your heart, yeah.
Feel it.

Oh great ocean
Oh great sea
Run to the ocean
Run to the sea.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He was such a fun kitty,he would sit next to me and help me feed the koi,which are bigger than he is..He'd jump when they jumped.. He'd mooch for fish pellets.. as close as he was going to get to those big fishies.. You'd talk to him and he's meow back..
His favourite places were the deck swing or under the lilac bush..
He was always up for a good belly rub...
The day he got on the roof, we cracked up thinking,he was just trying to find a quiet place to get away..or work on his tan.. He always loved a sunny spot.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a sweetie, his antics will always be in your and Al's heart. How are you and Al doing?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry about Harry Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> What a sweetie, his antics will always be in your and Al's heart. How are you and Al doing?


We still look for him, just like we did Rylee.. We miss him meowing at us in conversation..You'd ask him something and he'd meow back..He was so funny.. He was my fishing buddy..when I'd feed the fish,he was eight there...I'm sure dreaming up ways to rangle one of those big fishies..
We told him to tell the others in heaven we miss them..


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Just now seeing this...
Michelle I am so sorry that you and Al lost your special kitty, Harry.
I loved the story and pictures about how he came to find you.
The roof picture is a treasure.

I bet that your little fishing buddy has the best sunny spot picked out and he is napping and climbing and running after butterflies.
I hope that your heart is healing and you are remembering the good times.
(((Big Hugs))) I'm so sorry !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been volunteering at the shelter all week while director is on holiday... also fostered three very sick kittens,, all three died..I'm heart broken.. They have several grey tiger kitties that remind me of Harry... , people are bringing in so many cats, we don't have room.We have about 80 cats and kittens. Some fostered out and about 70 at shelter.. We've had to turn away many and people threaten to dump them in the country.. claiming they will eventually find a home.. but truth is, it will be in a buzzard's belly..
On the way home Al and I saw two tiny kittens that were dumped , killed on the side of the road.. Who does that?
A tough week, but some bright spots, we've gotten many kitties adopted and a couple dogs too..
Being busy helps us both not to miss Harry so much, those quiet days, we really miss him..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Michele,

You have such a kind heart and you are doing so much good at the shelter. But be difficult loosing three fosters, especially so soon after Harry passed on. Is there a possibility of a foster event for the cats? We have the same situation in our shelters mostly pitbulls and lots and lots of cats.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our shelter took in about 100 dogs ( we do not adopt out cats, its a dog shelter) over the 4th of July weekend. They say only 1/3 get returned to the owners. Again sorry about Harry, keep busy. Hugs


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss. You and Al were a blessing to Harry and the two other kittens that you rescued with him. I loved reading your stories about Harry, he seemed to have had quite the personality. Those memories will help you as you grieve for him. 
I also want to thank you for all you are doing at the shelter to help those poor babies. You are an angel.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm so sorry. I just went through this with my 14 yr old kitty, Jasmine...she crossed the bridge two weeks ago. I'm praying that your kitty will be okay.*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Jasmine is forever with us as well. I'm so sorry for your loss...I feel like I did what was best for Jazzie...and you did what was best for Harry. They will always be with us...*


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> I've been volunteering at the shelter all week while director is on holiday... also fostered three very sick kittens,, all three died..I'm heart broken.. They have several grey tiger kitties that remind me of Harry... , people are bringing in so many cats, we don't have room.We have about 80 cats and kittens. Some fostered out and about 70 at shelter.. We've had to turn away many and people threaten to dump them in the country.. claiming they will eventually find a home.. but truth is, it will be in a buzzard's belly..
> On the way home Al and I saw two tiny kittens that were dumped , killed on the side of the road.. Who does that?
> A tough week, but some bright spots, we've gotten many kitties adopted and a couple dogs too..
> Being busy helps us both not to miss Harry so much, those quiet days, we really miss him..


Michelle it is a great way to remember Harry....helping the other fur babies at the shelter find furever homes. 
So sad that there are so many and that people still don't spay and neuter. Also,heartless that people still abandon helpless babies beside the road 
Thank you and Al for all that you do to help.
I'm sorry your heart still hurts...
(((Big hug )))


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tired but feeling fulfilled. We got several kitties new homes and a couple dogs. One dashound came in. Totally sweet I fell in love with her. If she didn't get adopted. I would take her. Dhes all belly rubs and kissies. I told an elderly lady about her. She just put her dog to sleep. They love her. I teased I want visitation rights. Lol


----------

